# My New Bathroom Sink Drain Is Too Short



## Lilly (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm trying to install a new sink, but the drain I bought doesn't meet the old PVC p-trap.  It's over an inch too short.  What now?


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome Lilly:
A longer tailpiece is available; its back to the plumbing supplier. OR, if you still have the old one, it should fit right back in there.
Glenn


----------



## Lilly (Jun 26, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Welcome Lilly:
> A longer tailpiece is available; its back to the plumbing supplier. OR, if you still have the old one, it should fit right back in there.
> Glenn



Sheesh, they didn't tell me there were different lengths.  I went to a local place that prides itself on service.  The guy just handed me this and said this is what you need.  

The old one is really old and yucky.  I needed to replace the part you see when looking in the sink, and the new one of those won't fit into the old tailpiece.

Thanks for the help, now I can feel confident going back and nagging at them.  lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 27, 2008)

Okay, the store didn't have anything longer than 5" so I bought an extension.

Now I have a problem with leaking around the connection at the basin.   

I've redone the plumber's putty twice.  Which way does that washer right under the basin go?  Round side up?  And how do you keep the top part of the drain (the part you see looking in the basin) from turning as you tighten the tail?

Thanks!


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 27, 2008)

Try this link http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/bath/projects/remod_w1/vanity_s/faucet_moen84200.htm

A channel locks wrench will hold the center drain, put  the handles into the drain and hold on.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 27, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Try this link http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/bath/projects/remod_w1/vanity_s/faucet_moen84200.htm
> 
> A channel locks wrench will hold the center drain, put  the handles into the drain and hold on.



I keep getting a "page not found" for the link.  I've tried putting plier handles, a screwdriver, etc in there.  The plier handles won't fit in those bitty holes, and I can't hold it still with the screwdriver at all.  I can't think of anything else with small prongs that would fit in there.  lol

I think maybe I need to let it alone till tomorrow when I have more energy.  

ETA:  Okay now the link is coming up.  Now I see the plumber's putty is not the problem, it's the gasket thingy right under the basin.  Thanks for the info.

My tail piece doesnt have a nut to tighten it, you can see the little indentations in the photo about 3" down where I assume you're supposed to grip it, but my pipe wrench won't grip that.


----------

